# MOON Dissolving Whitening Strips



## Dawn (Aug 22, 2020)

Whiten your teeth up to 7 shades in JUST two weeks with Moon's Dissolving Whitening Strips. Perfect for use on-the-go, these whitening strips taste great and leave breath refreshed with Lunar Peppermint Flavor. These dissolvable strips are gentle on the teeth, but effective and powerfully whiten with hydrogen peroxide and Moon's proprietary Elixir X blend - filled with antioxidants for additional oral health benefits.

Ulta.com, $34.99


----------

